# Nation Advanced Search



## bobydeouf (3 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voila je poste sur le forum car je suis confronté à un petit (ou gros mais je l'espère pas) problème : j'ai l'autre jours télécharger le jeu "The Slender" sur mac et depuis j'ai un moteur de recherche "Nation Advanced Search" qui remplace le moteur de recherche google alors que dans les paramètres de safari et firefox, google est bien le moteur de recherche par défaut. 
De plus il est écrit dans le FAQ de ce fameux moteur de recherche, que pour supprimer ce dernier il faut supprimer l'application du même nom s'étant installée dans la partie application de mon ordinateur. Sauf que je n'ai aucune trace de cette application. 

Donc je me tourne vers vous pour trouver une solution et retrouver ainsi mon bon vieux google. 

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire mon  message.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,


Jeu téléchargé sur le site de l'éditeur ? Le contacter&#8230;

Et dans une autre session, as tu bien Google comme moteur de recherche ?


----------



## bobydeouf (3 Juillet 2013)

Même sur une autre cession j'ai toujours ce nation advanced search alors que dans les paramètres j'ai bien google en moteur de recherche par défaut.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2013)

bobydeouf a dit:


> Même sur une autre cession j'ai toujours ce nation advanced search alors que dans les paramètres j'ai bien google en moteur de recherche par défaut.


Tu l'as téléchargé ou ?


----------



## bobydeouf (4 Juillet 2013)

Je l'ai téléchargé sur le site du jeu "The Slender", enfin je n'ai pas téléchargé spécifiquement ce moteur de recherche c'est depuis que j'ai telechargé the slender que j'ai ce problème.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juillet 2013)

bobydeouf a dit:


> Je l'ai téléchargé sur le site du jeu "The Slender", enfin je n'ai pas téléchargé spécifiquement ce moteur de recherche c'est depuis que j'ai telechargé the slender que j'ai ce problème.


Si tu es sûr que tu as ce pb depuis que tu as téléchargé ce jeu sur le site de l'éditeur, alors contacte l'éditeur : il doit pouvoir te répondre.

Vu que tu as le pb dans une autre session, c'est que c'est "global", au niveau de l'OS (touche à la fois Safari et Firefox).


----------



## lechat64 (6 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Moi, comme tant d'autres ...! Depuis peu suite après être rentré dans jeux.fr ou mon fils joue à un jeu, je me suis retrouvé avec comme moteur de recherche nation advanced search sans mon avis : après qqles recherches sur forum je vois que c'est un pirate de navigateur ou moins de temps il passera dans le pc mieux cela sera pour tout le monde...
DONC, si qql'un à une astuce j'espère qu'il viendra la faire partager 
Dernier point je suis sur un imac de 24 pouces de 2009 version 10.8.4 qui marche trés bien ormis s eproblème là !!
D'avance merci à tous


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,

Dans le finder--Applications, as-tu le paquet "Nation toolbar uninstaller.pkg" ?


----------



## lechat64 (8 Août 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Dans le finder--Applications, as-tu le paquet "Nation toolbar uninstaller.pkg" ?



Bonsoir,

Cela me parle et il me semble qu'hier je l'ai jeter à la poubelle et qu'ensuite j'ai vidé cette même corbeille !!!!! On dirait que j'ai foiré n'est-ce pas ?
Pour le moment, je n'ai rien trouvé à l'enlever, mes compétences sont minimes pour ce qui est de l'internet.
Merci en tout cas pour cette réponse


----------



## lechat64 (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je m'excuse de revenir sur un sujet inintéressant mais étant donné mes petites connaissances de l'internet, je ne peux que m'en remettre à vous tous !!
Comment faire donc pour supprimer définitivement "le virus notion advanced search" de firefox qui est sur mon imac 
Un grand merci à vous tous pour vos réponses éclairées !!


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Août 2013)

lechat64 a dit:


> Cela me parle et il me semble qu'hier je l'ai jeter à la poubelle et qu'ensuite j'ai vidé cette même corbeille !!!!! On dirait que j'ai foiré n'est-ce pas ?


Je pense que comme de toute façon, tu as le pb, tu pourrais peut-être essayer de télécharger à nouveau le jeu (The Slender).
Avec un peu de chance, tu récupèreras le paquet "Nation toolbar uninstaller.pkg"
Et là, il faudra faire confiance à l'éditeur, croiser les doigts, et exécuter la procédure de désinstallation...

Autrement, regarde le premier post de ce sujet.
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5151542?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## lechat64 (2 Septembre 2013)

merci Polo; de retour de vacances et bien sur il est tjs là...
Polo je te remercie pour le lien mais tout est en Anglais et je ne maitrise vraiment pas ! donc si tu as une autre solution je suis grandement preneur 
en attendant je cherche....merci !!


----------

